# Circle D DO SOUTHEND :) Sat 19th June - calling all 18-30's :) xxx



## Shelb1uk (May 28, 2010)

Hey guys...

Just a lil heads up about the next Circle D social...hope it's ok to post it on here?

We are having a 'day at the beach' in Southend on Sat 19th June, see the link below to the event...sorry to all those over 30  but don't forget there is a full forum meet in Brighton on the 3rd July for all ages...so no need to miss out on beach action 

S x

http://www.facebook.com/#!/event.php?eid=119740444727868&ref=ts


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jun 7, 2010)

woohoo not long to go...let me know if anyone wants to come as am formulating a guest list  xxx


----------

